# Vhi Statement.



## Kefalonia5 (13 Jul 2012)

Recently received a statement from VHI in relation to my mothers care in Harolds cross Hospice.
On the statement they have her admission date down as correct (25/05/2012) but have her down as being "Discharged" a week later(01-06-2012). She's still in the Hospice in Pallative care!

Any answers would br appreciated.


----------



## scuby (13 Jul 2012)

do the hospital bill at month monthly ? up to 31-5-12... call the hospice, or inform vhi. presuming vhi go on the info provided by hospice
https://www.vhi.ie/info/siu.jsp


----------

